#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [製作] [身體] 請教一個人有辦法完成的樣版繪製方式？

## 小蜜柑

今天照著這一篇教學買了紙膠帶和塑膠布想做立體剪裁(立体裁断，P.04)
結果貼到一半就發現有困難
首先是沒辦法將報紙順利地塞進去，一開始貼膠帶就會亂跑
再來就是肩膀和背後的地方無法順利貼到膠帶
只好放棄這個方式

看美國那邊是有先畫出大致的圖樣
再用便宜的布去縫製，慢慢調整到合身
因為我目前沒有紡織機
做一件就不曉得要花多少時間

我是在想那是不是可以到成衣店去試穿比較沒有彈性的布料製成的衣服(如長袖襯衫、工作褲)
找到最合身的品項買回來剪開，繪製圖樣這樣子呢？

希望有經驗的前輩能指點
謝謝了 :jcdragon-pray:

----------


## 菜鳥

要做身體的話,你可以學丁丁鼠用'度身'的方式來做
雖然我沒做過身體,可是我可以把我知道的都教你
一開始做的時候要先打樣,你要用比身體還大的紙畫出身體外型
畫好之後就把它剪下來,之後把紙型轉印到毛布上
剪完毛布以後,你就可以開始縫合了,看你要用手縫還是機器縫,身體大致上就完成了

以上,就這樣 :wuffer_thpt:  祝你能完成身體

----------

